# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  تحميل أغنية ( ملحم زين - كان صديقي ) 2010

## دموع الورد

*

 	نجم سوبر سـتار

ملحـم زيــن

كــان صديــقي


2010

New Song Mp3
*

اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بالحجم الطبيعي


*

نسخة أصلية كـاملـة -  Original Song Mp3

*







*لتحميل ألاغنيـة  Download Full Song Mp3* 




/
/
/

http://l1nks.org/showlink.php?link=a...1fX0IuaHRtbA==

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon30:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

THANKS 

فعلا كان صديــقـــــ ت ــــــي

----------


## خليل 1

MANY THANKS FOR YOU

----------


## ميمو070

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الحلوة المزيونه

:04f8b3e14f:  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## lord 3la2

thnxxxxxxxxx

----------


## تاج النساء

كتير حلوة وبحبها فعلا كان صديقي

----------


## haythem65

حلوه كثير كثير

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكرا دموع

----------


## safady88

اغنية رائعة جدا وشكرا

----------


## منى خليل

:Bl (12):  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## bashar mmm

1000000000000000000000
شكر على الاغنية الحلوة
بتعقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد

----------


## a7lasafo

شكرا  :SnipeR (71):  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## يناينتا

شكرا يا صديقي

----------


## !! الفاقد !!

يسلموووووو اكثير ع الاغنيه ..!

----------


## !! الفاقد !!

مشكوررررررررر اكثثثثثثثثير

----------


## !! الفاقد !!

روعه يا مان .....!



يعطيك ربى الف عافيه ..


ومنتدى رائع جدن جدن .


تحياتى لكم .!




وى


بايز

----------


## !! الفاقد !!

لسه فيه كمان ..


ولا ايهمكوو ..

----------


## !! الفاقد !!

اخر رد ..


صح 


يا رب


اتكون شغاله الاغنيه ..

----------


## nanaehab22

يعطيكم العافية :SnipeR (28):

----------


## zenon779

طيب ساعه تسجيل وساعه ردود على الله تطلع الاغنيه صافيه بعد كل هالتعب

----------


## سنان

مشكور

----------


## omrani

merci يعطيك العافية

----------


## ema1976

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Copy Of Baeh:  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## ema1976

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Bl (13):

----------


## ffantom

:SnipeR (91):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكرا دموع


 
يسلموا الاغنيه أكثر من رائع يسلموا يا دموع الورد 


حسان والله كنت بدي احط الفيديو يلي كنت حاطه فلم هندي حلو ومؤثر مناسب مع الاغنيه

----------


## karimatef

THANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKS

----------


## مكافحة الحب

من أحلى الأغاني اللي اسمعتها بحياتي :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## مكافحة الحب

مساء الورد لاحلى دموع في المنتدى**

----------


## abood99

trhank you

----------


## medomoh

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankx

----------


## امبراطور الحب

من أحلى الأغاني اللي بحب أسمعها
بس طبعا بعد ( تامر حسني )

----------


## جار القمر...

يسلموووو دموووع الورد

----------


## abumisab

inshalla yimshi el 7al
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمروركم الرائع

----------


## العالي عالي

يسلمو على الاغنية

----------


## safaelfatih

الاغنية عرض بشكل جديد للموضوع بلوم الحبيبة بدلاً الصديق ------ جميلة جداً والاجمل احساس ملحم زين بالاغنية الذي اضاف لها طابع خاص

----------


## safaelfatih

*ملحم فنان مبدع ومبتكر حتى فتي توصيل احساس الغنيات*

----------


## safaelfatih

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw**

----------


## kousa_blaban

very nice

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموووو دموووع الورد

----------


## amorib

:Eh S(9): شي كتي حلو والله يعطيكن العافيه

----------


## moh-adnan

مشكووووووووووور

----------

